# Staff vs. APBT Differences?



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Please don't flame me as I am trying to learn all of this. Until joined here I just called everything that looked the part a pitbull...even bullies. Now it is very easy to see the difference between apbt and bullies but I'm still not sure of how to tell if I'm looking at an apbt of a staffordshirre terrier. Can anyone inform me or point me in the direction of some reliable literature?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Staffy Bull

















Lamasko Brindle Queen









Chinaman

Staffies are shorter and stockier, Am Staffs came from APBTs , but they are more UKC style and show dogs, Chinaman is a true APBT, a game-bred and game dog.

APBTs are a working dog.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

hope this is allowed its from another site but I like this format it compares the ADBA style pitbull with the show type pitbull in the UKC and the am staff in the AKC 
Visual comparison of top winning UKC, AKC and ADBA dogs - Today's APBT


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> hope this is allowed its from another site but I like this format it compares the ADBA style pitbull with the show type pitbull in the UKC and the am staff in the AKC
> Visual comparison of top winning UKC, AKC and ADBA dogs - Today's APBT


OOHH nice find Rangel and nice post and info, Lindsay!


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay thanks. Got another question about that link. Why do all the adba's look so unhealthy. Are they really supposed to be that skinny?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

There are a ton of threads on here regarding the differences ... Basically an apbt is a working terrier and the staff which originally stems from the apbt has been selectively bred for the show ring away from blood sports. The staff is a much heavier set dog bred for looks unlike the apbt which is bred for function.

American Pitbull Terrier










American Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

The ADBA dogs arent unhealthy they are conditioned and if you look they are very well defined with alot of muscle. they are meant for working you see alot of them in weightpulling and working type events.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Brutus0124 said:


> Okay thanks. Got another question about that link. Why do all the adba's look so unhealthy. Are they really supposed to be that skinny?


That's not unhealthy that is called conditioned Apbt's are athletes they are not supposed to be fat and sloppy. They should be lean and muscular. The adba is showing dogs who are bred to the standard for the real American Pitbull Terrier.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got it now. So at one point they come from the same dogs but the apbt's were bred to be game and more athletic looking while the staffies are thicker show dogs.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes you got


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> That's not unhealthy that is called conditioned Apbt's are athletes they are not supposed to be fat and sloppy. They should be lean and muscular. The adba is showing dogs who are bred to the standard for the real American Pitbull Terrier.


Ive neever been to any shows or anything so I'd never seen any conditioned to that point. Don't get me wrong the ones I've had were not fat but were no where near that sort of conditioning.


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys/girls


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Brutus0124 said:


> Ive neever been to any shows or anything so I'd never seen any conditioned to that point. Don't get me wrong the ones I've had were not fat but were no where near that sort of conditioning.


I understand athletes in general are lean and muscular it's the same principal with this breed. When dog men would put a dog in the box the dog would be conditioned to it's optimal state for better performance. When a dog is shown in the adba they are conditioned for show as well. Chain weight is when a dog is not being worked or conditioned like added winter weight. Some dogs are genetically lean and conditioned all year round. Pups should never be conditioned most of us who work our dogs or show in the Adba keep weight on our dogs during the winter months. And begin to condition them in the spring or for adba shows.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

But the analogy all falls apart when you realize... that UKC show APBT's are very similar to American Stafforshire Terriers.... Some dogs can be conditioned to win in both UKC and ADBA shows! And then you get down to the nitty gritty of bloodlines...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

The way I think of it is the matches could last hours so. The box dog had to be fit kind of like a person who is about to race in a triathalon. Down to only muscle bone and enogh water to make through the match. This is wat some adba show handlers are trying to emulate in the look of the dogs they show, pure athletic ability.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry for bad spelling.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lean muscle is more efficient than heavy bulky muscle.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It's very difficult to condition a dog properly and the way the old timers did it. I love a well conditioned dog as long as they are not being conditioned at the food bowls. You can tell the difference in a conditioned dog who was worked and a lot of time went into their conditioning vs a dog who is conditioned by cutting back on their food and not putting in any real work. It shows.... a lot of these adba shows have become strictly conditioning competitions which is not what it's all about. While a conditioned Apbt is a beautiful sight indeed there is a right and wrong way to condition an animal sadly there are lots of folks that don't know how to properly condition an animal or they are too lazy to put in the work and the dog suffers for it.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> It's very difficult to condition a dog properly and the way the old timers did it. I love a well conditioned dog as long as they are not being conditioned at the food bowls. You can tell the difference in a conditioned dog who was worked and a lot of time went into their conditioning vs a dog who is conditioned by cutting back on their food and not putting in any real work. It shows.... a lot of these adba shows have become strictly conditioning competitions which is not what it's all about. While a conditioned Apbt is a beautiful sight indeed there is a right and wrong way to condition an animal sadly there are lots of folks that don't know how to properly condition an animal or they are too lazy to put in the work and the dog suffers for it.


Good post Sadie. Feeding and conditioning are tricky areas to say the least. I love a conditioned dog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes they are tiger you can't starve a dog and condition him properly. It's a science and I am a big believer in proper nutrition and conditioning the after results of your hard work as well as the dogs are well worth it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is terrible! I would never starve my dog!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

This dog rigt here is beautifully conditioned Angus owner puts in a lot of hard work with this boy and it shows.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Yes they are tiger you can't starve a dog and condition him properly. It's a science and I am a big believer in proper nutrition and conditioning the after results of your hard work as well as the dogs are well worth it.


I agree. Without getting off topic I worked my boy like crazy- wasn't getting anywhere. I cut the food down and got there. BUT- it took months and I was over feeding before. I think many ppl try to take the short cut and cut the food out but the dog suffers and is weak as a result.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Lean muscle is more efficient than heavy bulky muscle.


muscle is muscle .. you either have more or less ... you can have a different makeup of fast and slow twitch fibers but thats mostly genetic.

all muscle is lean


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep and it's just like human body building muscles need to be fed to heal properly and to grow and maintain mass. Over feeding or under feeding will not give you the results you want to see everything is about balance you have to know your dog and work it from there.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> This dog rigt here is beautifully conditioned Angus owner puts in a lot of hard work with this boy and it shows.


Absolutely stunning


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

And this dog right here she doesn't get worked she is just genetically gifted if this dog was worked I couldn't even imagine what she would look like lol

Marty's Lil Bit


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> And this dog right here she doesn't get worked she is just genetically gifted if this dog was worked I couldn't even imagine what she would look like lol
> 
> Marty's Lil Bit


I wonder if there is any room for improvement. I would so love a dog off her should he ever do anything again.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

She has never been bred ... She Has only been in heat 2 times. But I spoke to him last night and he actually recently tried to breed her with another dog bred like her we don't know if it took yet. She is tombstone jocko red boy. A nice looking bitch for sure when I picked up Ava from him I met lil bit on the chain she's a wild woman lol Bogart was barking at her like crazy and Marty said bogart wanted to eat his lil bit lmao. Those red boy jokco dogs are full of fire you can't go wrong with dogs bred like that.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> She has never been bred ... She Has only been in heat 2 times. But I spoke to him last night and he actually recently tried to breed her with another dog bred like her we don't know if it took yet. She is tombstone jocko red boy. A nice looking bitch for sure when I picked up Ava from him I met lil bit on the chain she's a wild woman lol Bogart was barking at her like crazy and Marty said bogart wanted to eat his lil bit lmao. Those red boy jokco dogs are full of fire you can't go wrong with dogs bred like that.


Oh really?hmmmmmm

Too bad I don't have the time right now :-((
With everything right now it will be hard to crate and rotate. In due time. Dang, I really want another dog too. Lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol I think he's keeping this whole litter him and the guy and dividing it between the 2 of them Marty usually keeps all of what he breeds. I here you I have my hands full right now and I have a commitment with Bogarts breeder to get something off his mom and grandfather this summer so after that one no more dogs for me for a very long time lol.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope the best for him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I will pass that on....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Our neighbor said his dog was redboy and jacko, that is what the breeder told him. She is UKC registered. But she is rather a wide girl, more of a show look to her than a game bred look.


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's a somewhat harder question. What's the differance between a classic American bully and American staff, besides bloodlines.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

SouthernMystery said:


> Here's a somewhat harder question. What's the differance between a classic American bully and American staff, besides bloodlines.


Very good question. Can AKC dogs show in the ABKC Classic class?


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not really sure. If the dog is dual reg with ukc it can get abkc registered though, there are a couple of ukc champions that are ch in abkc. With that being said, how come when you have a classic American bully that looks like an American staff people say it lacks breed type?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

For now the can still be registered with ABCK. So can ADBA and UKC.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SouthernMystery said:


> I'm not really sure. If the dog is dual reg with ukc it can get abkc registered though, there are a couple of ukc champions that are ch in abkc. With that being said, how come when you have a classic American bully that looks like an American staff people say it lacks breed type?


Obviously this question is directed at me and I have already told you why sweetie. Not enough substance...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think the current ABKC standards in all classes are trying to remain consistent with the bully style dog. If you have a dog who by pedigree is a bully but dosesnt fit the ABKC standards because it lacks the bully traits that we are seeing in a lot of the bullies bred nowadays your dog most likely could still be shown in the UKC under the newer standard revisions. The classic bullies who resemble staffs structure wise but lack those bullier traits should have no problems competing in the UKC so long as the dog is show quality to begin with. As there are plenty of Staffs shown in the UKC. I was a little confused at first as to why dogs that looked like the older gaff dogs couldn't do well in the classic ABKC classes. But I understand it now that the ABKC is trying to establish a consistent type of dog that posses the bullier traits not the staff or apbt traits. Which does make sense a bully is not supposed to look like a staff or an Apbt it's supposed to look like a bully. And good breeders who are breeding to the current Abkc standards are not producing dogs who don't fit the current ABKC standards. The bully has grown into it's own and is now showing consistency in type and traits within the gene pools and I think that is where the ABKC is trying to head by locking it down and keeping these dogs true to their standards. Which makes complete sense to me. And later on the ABKC may even open up it's registry to other breeds where those staffy looking bullies could be registered as staffs and shown as staffs. Guess we will just have to wait and see down the line.


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

It wasn't directed to you, just a general question. With that being said it does me no good to send off her abkc papers. Well, it seemed like I wasted my money. Oh well ill get her mom and dad ukc number and get her ukc reg.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> She has never been bred ... She Has only been in heat 2 times. But I spoke to him last night and he actually recently tried to breed her with another dog bred like her we don't know if it took yet. She is tombstone jocko red boy. A nice looking bitch for sure when I picked up Ava from him I met lil bit on the chain she's a wild woman lol Bogart was barking at her like crazy and Marty said bogart wanted to eat his lil bit lmao. Those red boy jokco dogs are full of fire you can't go wrong with dogs bred like that.


I bet I know why she has not come into season.... When you keep dogs railed out like that they do not come into heat. Just like women athletes who are very thin do not have periods, the body will keep you from having a period. Siren has a hard time coming into season and I have to fatten her up if I want to breed her.

I do not work Tempest as much as I should, she is another genetically gifted dog!


----------

